# Growing emersed outdoors, what about direct sunlight?



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

I setup a emersed tank outside, but wonder how much sunlight to give it vs. the heat. I live in South Florida so sun is hot, so would it get enough sun in the shade of a tree, or 1-2 hours of sun or what?
Thanks,
CP


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Speaking from my own experience, you dont want any direct sunlight. This is important if you have the in a covered container to keep the humidity high.


----------



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

Chuukus said:


> Speaking from my own experience, you dont want any direct sunlight. This is important if you have the in a covered container to keep the humidity high.


So I was unable to find enough shade, and practically killed all my plants. So I moved it inside with lights and they are doing better.

Thanks,
CP


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

it has worked for me to place the container under a huge tree, next to a wall.


----------

